# If I get the D7200, will I regret NOT getting the D500?



## Peeb (Dec 8, 2018)

I can comfortably afford a used D7200, and with some stretching I could just swing a used D500 instead if I was convinced that it was worth the extra dough.  I just not (yet) convinced.  I figure I can get the D7200 used for around $600 USD and the D500 for about $1,100 USD.

The function would be for wildlife/action shots, and perhaps macro work.  I would continue with my full frame D610 for most other uses.  I figure the autofocus on the D500 would most certainly be superior, as would the build quality, with amazing high ISO performance.  The D7200 would have a few extra pixels (24M versus 20.9M) and I've heard that the image quality is perhaps a smidge better, but very close.

Who has shot both- what would you do?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 9, 2018)

IMHO the D7200 sensor is a smidge better.  But the overall camera body of the D500 is much better for sports shooting (and everything else): The AF module, the processor, the buffer, the meter sensor,  the lcd screen, af-on button...


----------



## ac12 (Dec 9, 2018)

For general purpose/GP work I would get the D7200.
But for sports/action, I would get the D500.

While I shoot a LOT of high school sports, I do not shoot enough to justify spending the extra for a D500.  It is a "non-revenue" hobby.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 9, 2018)

Man up, sell a kidney and get both! 

The D500 will definitely be superior for you stated purpose, BUT...  how critical is that superiority?  How many shots are you missing now?  The real world gain is likely to be very small indeed in most cases.  I'm not altogether sure it's worth busting the budget for!


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 9, 2018)

The D7200 is a fantastic Camera with a brilliant sensor but if your really serious about sports or wildlife and dedicated more towards that side then auto focus tracking, FPS  and Buffer depth the D500 is the way to go.if not get the D7200.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 9, 2018)

I've had the D500, D600 etc.   Use a D7200, D750 now.  Tried a D7500.

hard question to answer for wildlife and fast action.  
hmm ...
get the D500.  

You'll forever be wondering what capabilities you didn't buy if you had the chance to buy it.  Then if you ever get your hands on a D7500 wonder why you didn't get a D500.  

With buying the D500 you won't have to worry about worrying what you didn't get.

The D500 AF is amazing.  The seemingly unlimited buffer; and shutter speed is amazing (even the sound over the lower bodies) even if you set it for low fps.  Flippy screen (on D7500 too); the WiFi stuff came in handy.

The only downside is if you use some USB type connectors with your D610 as the D500 prefers the round type connector up front (for lighting).  The D500 also does not have a flash if you think that would be needed.  I always kept a SB-700 handy for throw on the top flash work.

I always used a UHS-II high speed SD card versus spending more for a XQD.  The UHS-II have awesome speed and were just fine and even the regular 95mbs cards were okay with that massive buffer.

ISO though, you'll find your D610 a good match for it.  Before I bought my D500 I went to the store and ran all the nikons there through all the ISO selections for comparison.  I think that was the D500, D7200, D750, D810, D5600.  I had them posted on my Flickr for a while and maybe made a posting comparing them. But the "awesome high ISO" is too high and not so awesome.  It's better than the D7200 by a little.  If you check DxO mark you'll find the real comparison.   I'm pretty sure my D750 stomped on it on low light, high ISO but about a stop or 1-1/2 stops.  I did an indoor soccer shootout of my D500 and D750 a couple years ago on here.
D500 vs D750 Indoor Soccer Shootout

Here's a few images of that in-store ISO test not yet deleted (by me or Flickr).
D500 ISO Test

You won't regret the D500.  Save up a little more to get it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 9, 2018)

Well for me there was or is no wondering why i didn't get the D500 for the following reasons. several hundred dollars more,A bunch of focus points i will never need or use when i only need single point and group focus, not a fully functional touch screen. Expensive XQD card or cards and then there is the reader thing. Those are all things to consider when the thought of buying the D500 comes in so  your initial  out of pocket is going to be much greater then getting a D7200 thats more then capable of action and birds. The only down side is the smaller Raw buffer of the D7200 but still better then the D7100 was is..Time your shots and don't spray and pray then there is no issues with the buffer or shouldn't be. Having said that, there is no denying the cool factor and bragging rights of the D500. The biggest thing that bothered me the most getting the the D7500 was the no grip, one card big deal not a issue at all never had any issues with a card yet but no contacts for a optional grip is   dumb but other then the D7500 is amazingly fast to lock on fast action a stick like glue with the group focus really good focusing in the dark night photography the smallest amount of light the camera sees it and locks on. i can barley see it so don't know how the camera can even focus but it does.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 10, 2018)

One thing I mentioned was that I used UHS-II ( TWO ) cards and not the more expensive XQD cards.  This eliminated having to get anything else to connect and read to my computer.  UHS-I card slots which are on many laptops and desktops can read the data just fine; no additional hardware needed.

These UHS-II are *NOT* the same cards you use in a D7200, D610, etc.  They are UHS-I compatible but at a reduced speed.  If you use a UHS-II card in a UHS-I slot it goes into compatibility mode as they are not able to use the second row of contacts.  The "compatibility" mode is much slower and you'll have to read the card specific documentation to know what speed it is in compatibility mode.

This link has speed tests of XQD, UHS-II and the Extreme Pro UHS-I cards:
Nikon D500 XQD and SD UHS-II Card Performance comparison test for continuous shooting, buffer and write speed -  Camera Memory Speed Comparison & Performance tests for SD and CF cards

With the D500 buffer the UHS-II is a very good fast alternative to the XQD.
I believe the D7500 is still UHS-I as is the D7200, D610, etc.

Of course, I only used one card slot, the UHS-II and never bought a XQD.

Also, the full 256 tracking is pretty awesome tracking a flying eagle across the sky.  There's a lot to test and learn with the D500 if you get it.  Otherwise the D7500 is awesome too along with the D7200.  They all are, just depends upon budget and needs.

Keep in mind, you can always just use your existing UHS-I cards too.  The deep buffer will keep them going.

You still have the D610 and it would make a great combo like my D750/D500 combo I had.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 10, 2018)

UPDATE- Nikon emailed me with a 15% off on all refurbs- the net cost of a manufacturer refurbished D7200 was just $594.97 and I couldn't resist.

Having carefully thought through both options, I Just wasn't ready to drop $850.00 more than that for the D500 refurb.  It's not an unreasonable premium to pay, but I just couldn't justify it right now.  If I ever go all-in for wildlife shooting as the primary goal of my photography, I'll pull the trigger at that time for whatever the existing D500-type of camera is out there, but for now, sports/wildlife is probably only 30% of what I enjoy shooting.

Other considerations:  the form factor, battery, button layout, memory cards, and handling of the D7200 appear to be near identical to the existing D610, so the learning curve should be shallow.  Also, I'm happy to do business directly with Nikon, as they need to keep afloat to make more cameras in the future!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 10, 2018)

Yup.  It's a lot of money.
Cameras tend to be.
Glad you got what you liked though as that is what is important.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2018)

It sounds to me like you made a sound financially-based decision for your needs, and also that the new camera ought to dovetail well with the existing D610 that you own. $594.97 directly from Nikon USA for a refurbished D7200 is what I consider a fantastic deal.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 10, 2018)

Sounds like smart and wise decision to me to. D7200 its a fantastic camera you should be happy and the few refurbished i have purchased  where like brand new with super low shutter counts. I use to be afraid of refurbished stuff but thats no longer the case and a great way to save money.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 10, 2018)

BTW, for those who were suggesting the D500- you were not wrong!  I didn't break that way, but your analysis and logic were quite solid.  Thanks for kicking this around with me!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 11, 2018)

I almost want to buy one for that price.  Was the 15% off a one-time-use code?


----------



## Peeb (Dec 11, 2018)

Braineack said:


> I almost want to buy one for that price.  Was the 15% off a one-time-use code?


Fine print seems to say no.  Appears that it was a one-day deal. 

_*Save 15% offer on all products from the Nikon Store Refurbished Products section is subject to applicable taxes and shipping charges, if any, and is available to Nikon Store retail customers only. Save 15% offer is off regular prices. Product availability is subject to Nikon Store Refurbished Products section inventory and is limited. Save 15% offer may be discontinued at Nikon Store's sole discretion. Save 15% offer is subject to all applicable Nikon Store Terms and Conditions of Sale. Save 15% *offer valid December 10, 2018 at 12:00 A.M. ET through December 10, 2018 at 11:59 P.M. ET.* Save 15% offer valid only in the 50 United States and the District of Columbia. Save 15% offer not valid on previous purchases. Void where prohibited by law._​
PS- love that 'void where prohibited by law' disclaimer.  Apparently it is illegal to save money, somewhere!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 11, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I almost want to buy one for that price.  Was the 15% off a one-time-use code?
> ...


There are laws, usually state by state basis, that define how you can identify a sale by specific verbage or blowout or what not; although usually related to bankruptcy type sales I think ... thus the disclaimer.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 11, 2018)

penny mimosas!


----------



## Strodav (Dec 13, 2018)

Have had my D7200 for a couple of years now and the D500 for about 9 months.  You have made a good choice and you will get excellent results birding with the D7200. The D500 has a higher fps rate and a little faster AF, but you are not at a significant disadvantage with the D7200.  The big question now is, what birding lens will you be using?


----------



## Peeb (Dec 13, 2018)

Strodav said:


> Have had my D7200 for a couple of years now and the D500 for about 9 months.  You have made a good choice and you will get excellent results birding with the D7200. The D500 has a higher fps rate and a little faster AF, but you are not at a significant disadvantage with the D7200.  The big question now is, what birding lens will you be using?


I've got the trusty 200-500 f/5.6 already.  I sometimes pair it with the 1.4x TC, but the D610 had trouble focusing at f/8.  Hoping the D7200 does a bit better.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Dec 14, 2018)

I use my D500 for sports, wildlife, landscapes and Astro and it ticks all the right boxes for me.

Edit: Also photographs of my dog/son.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 14, 2018)

The most annoying thing about the cameras is specifically the ISO button location.
On my D7x00 can d6/7xx camera they just not exactly the same.  Leading to having to look specifically where it is at.  using AUTO ISO helps

D6x0





D7200




at least on my D750 I reprogrammed it to the Video Record button on the top right.
D500 it's on the top left.  Having it totally different actually was much easier.

one thing I like about the D750 is it is the same as a D7200 (i hope I got all the pics correct).


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 14, 2018)

I like they put the ISO button on my D7500 on the top next to the EV comp button, i never liked the ISO on the back row of buttons. Now my most used buttons  fall right under my index.Also makes it much easer at night on a tripod when the tripod is down low everything i need is right on top.other then play button and in the menu on occasions the back row seldom ever gets touched.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 16, 2018)

I'll post a link to a new thread when the new toy arrives and I have a few test shots to share...


----------



## Peeb (Feb 16, 2019)

Finally got a review up.  Here  you go:  Belated Nikon D7200 Review


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 19, 2019)

The D500 is the standard body for wildlife. Thats because wildlife shooters need range, range, range, and thus rather need a crop body than full frame. And the D500 gives them so much more - high fps with extremely deep buffer (200 frames with a fast XQD card, and you can immediately continue another 200 shots if you lift the finger from the shutter release for a moment, the 200 frame limit is artificially introduced by the software so you wont fill your card if something is pressing the shutter release while the camera is actually inside the bag), amazing autofocus, coverage of the autofocus over almost the whole frame, etc etc etc.

Frankly its a pure fun camera. I wished I had the budget to get one, and an AF-S 200-500mm f5.6.

The sensor of the D500 can be used up to about ISO 40k for useable image quality, if post processed on the computer with a denoise program like Topaz. For comparison, my D750, which is generally agreed to be a great lowlight camera, only goes to ISO 12k this way, after that it basically gives up. You get more noise on the D500 than on a full frame sensor, sure, but noise is NOT everything. Much more important is to keep color and details, and the D500 is good at both.

Is the D7200 thus a bad camera ? No way. Its an amazing camera, too. The D500 is worth every extra penny though.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 19, 2019)

What you will or will not regret is entirely in your hands.  However, I had a D7500 for a while and it was quite good at wildlife.  It has a bigger buffer than the D7200 and the same sensor and firmware as the D500.  It also has the built in flash which the D500 does not.  It does only have 1 SD card and there is no full functioning battery grip made for it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 19, 2019)

My take on the D7200 still the best all around performing camera to price ration in the DX format and despite the better focus tracking, fps and huge buffer of the D500 and a zillion focus points, the D7200 has a built in flash that can come in handy, takes two cards of the same type inexpensive SD type in comparison to the expensive XQD card and a required additional reader needed of the D500 to take full advantage of what it is designed to do . So the bottom line is If the  initial cost of the D500 is not a issue  and taking everything into consideration then get the D500, otherwise get the D7200 for its cracking good sensor image quality and dynamic range at bargain price's for what you get its a no brainer.JMHO


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 21, 2019)

astroNikon said:


> I've had the D500, D600 etc.   Use a D7200, D750 now.  Tried a D7500.
> 
> hard question to answer for wildlife and fast action.
> hmm ...
> ...


What lens do you use that you find the best for the d500


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 24, 2019)

200-500 5,6 without a doubt unless you have very deep pockets. On another note, I've owned and shot most every camera mentioned in this thread and quite a few more  and while I cannot technically tell you why, I can tell you the D500 coupled to this lens is just one heck of a wildlife combination, so much so that I rarely use my D850 for anything but landscape work or portraiture. As to losing the in-camera flash...on any camera it's pretty much as worthless as the teats on a wild boar.


----------

